# Knitting, Crafts, and Other "Sensor" Hobbies



## lylyness (Jul 31, 2010)

So I've picked up knitting over the last few months, and find myself really liking it. It's very relaxing. Generally I dislike crafts and other hands-on kind of tasks (wood-working, even drawing), so I'm surprised I've taken up this liking. Of course, I don't have the patience to get through any big projects and I'm inclined to throw something out and start over if I make a mistake, so it's not a perfect match... but I am nonetheless enjoying the little projects I've taken up so far, and am very pleased with myself when I do finish something.

Crafts like this generally are not of interest to N types, it seems, but does anyone else have any similar hobbies? Why do you like them, even if they aren't really intellectually stimulating?


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

I juggle. I can do a large variety of relatively complex patterns and tricks as well. I can pass clubs, and I'm working on various tricks with clubs. 

It's not generally an N type of a hobby, but if I had to pick any hobby that ALL Ns should try it's juggling. Seriously, if you give it a real chance and put some effort into it, you'll be hooked. It's actually really cerebral and it allows me to exercise my god complex.






^ also that guy has obviously done a little too much LSD, but that's neither here nor there.


Oh and I've always liked drawing, especially cartooning. I've applied to art school and hopefully I'll begin their animation program, so if that counts, I do that as well.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't know if playing an instrument would be considered a sensor type hobby, but I do that.


----------



## Coonsy (Dec 22, 2010)

Not quite what it would fall under, but I love wrenching on my motorcycle - part of it is the satisfaction of fixing it myself, but I also on some level just enjoy getting in there, getting dirty (bloody knuckles and all), and the entire sensation of it - in addition to the intellectual part of it. It's something I even look forward to (not as much as riding, but it makes for a close second).


----------



## Sybyll (May 9, 2009)

I paint. Sometimes draw, but it seems I can lose myself easier in painting... Sometimes spending hours on it without realising. I get bored when I get to the finishing touches, though. The best part is when I'm working on the idea and trying to figure how to get the picture (concept, really) in my head out onto the paper, experimenting with different colors and shapes.

Ah. And I forgot to mention martial arts. I have no talent, but I like it anyway... It's very rewarding when I manage to do things right. 

Knitting I could never get the hang of. I mean, I can _do_ it, but at the first little mistake I get über-frustrated and I very easily get bored with it.


----------



## PeevesOfCourse (Apr 15, 2010)

Hopeless at knitting, tried to learn 4x. Couldn't juggle to save my life, either. :tongue:
I used to be quite good at drawing from photographic memory when younger. I'd draw a picture and someone would tell me there was no such photo of them, and there wouldn't be, because I'd be drawing it from a snapshot I had taken and stored in my mind...I can't do that anymore, lost the ability (though can still draw, paint, etc.), as well as the ability to lucid-dream, which I had when I was younger. The hands-on art I am trying to get into (but just don't have enough time really) is fabric art. I like to make interesting pillows these days. Sofa type, you know...

I still like to sing. In general, I am not good at hands-on stuff outside of drawing.


----------



## chaeriean (Jan 18, 2011)

i am fairly certain my wife knits, and she is an infj. i dislike knitting and crafts and hobbies like that. i enjoy meticulous work but an example of that would be something recently i have gotten into, which is doing pixelated graphics on the computer. very time-staking, detail-oriented process, very orderly and precise but with the element that there is room to adapt and flow and cover and change and so on, like what art is supposed to be. i also enjoy physical activities, but i don't enjoy sports. martial arts, dance, climbing, walking around/exploring, recently rollerblading as it helps with my balance.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I suck at knitting. I got too tense and made the stitches so tight no one else could help me...
I loved drawing as a kid/younger teen, but kind of lost my enthusiasm which is a bit sad (I drew comics and stuff, I wasn't amazing, but it was soothing). I also loved doing art, especially painting and stuff with clay.
Nowadays I seem to have lost alot of my old hobbies like that.


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm sort of addicted crafts and craftster.org. I like to look at stuff and especially imagine it more than I like to make it, but I fiddle around with jewelry, polymer clay, knitting and crocheting (never got very far), shrink plastic (Shrinky Dinks), stamping, sewing, making felt stuffies, and embroidery (posted a piece of some cross-stitch here recently, in fact) - it's the best one I've found so far. You can stitch all sorts of subjects including intellectually stimulating ones, plus it lets you zone out so you can think about other intellectually stimulating stuff. :tongue: I've even sold quite a bit of jewelry to pay for my craft addiction. :wink:

Thinking about stuff is fun, but there's a certain satisfaction that comes from making something with your own hands.

Let's see some pictures, people! :happy:


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm good at abstract art, crafts,I'm just learning knitting......oh, it won't stop there!


----------



## ENTPreneur (Dec 13, 2009)

It is nice to paint or do other stuff WHILE thinking/talking about other things, OR -when needed- being totally focused on some creative task part. Meditative.


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

I envy those of you who are able to draw/paint. I'm doing good to make a stick figure look human. :sad:


----------



## lylyness (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm -not- a drawer* either, but totally wish I was. I love museums and looking at art... but I have zero technical talent in that respect.

*(Nor any other kind of furniture, for that matter.)


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

I can critique art and am quite knowledgeable in that, but you give me a canvas and I will make it the ugliest canvas you've ever seen. No matter how hard i try.Any kinds of crafts, I just fail.

Also, probably because i fail so hard, crafts seem like a waste of time to me.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Mr.Xl Vii when you said you juggled in the other thread, I was totally sure you were kidding:crazy:
you weren't kidding.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

mars6988 said:


> @Mr.Xl Vii when you said you juggled in the other thread, I was totally sure you were kidding:crazy:
> you weren't kidding.


hahah no I wasn't. I picked it up in college from a hippie friend of mine.


----------



## tierranranfar (Feb 10, 2011)

I knit, but I can't do straight garter stitch or stockinette, it has to have shaping or cables or something to in order to keep my interest.


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

I hate doing stuff involving the use of my hands, unless it's playing guitar or drawing.
Everything else I fail at. I took woodshop in the 8th grade because I thought it might be fun. I ended up getting other people in the class to do everything for me. I was terrible with using the tools and everything.
I tried learning how to knit and sew, but neither of those really worked out. Knitting requires too much patience and when I attempt sewing, it just looks bad.
I can't work with clay either. I'm also awful with things that involve glue.

Playing guitar is fun though. Even though I'm not that great, I still find it entertaining. Drawing, though, is the most fun thing ever and I've never had a problem with doing that. I can't even imagine life without making art. Hah.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

When I was a kid, I was great at art. I haven't tried to draw anything in years. I found that writing was a better means of expression for me.

I used to start a lot of crafting projects, but I would get bored and give them up.

I really like walking/hiking and observing nature. 

If playing an instrument is a "sensor" hobby, then I'll mention I play 3 instruments (piano, clarinet, bass guitar).


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 2, 2010)

I used to knit, but I've been so caught up with school that I just haven't had the time. It's really quite relaxing, so I should probably find some time to take it up again. I've never been able to do anything super elaborate though; no gloves or crazy hats for me!

I'm also working on soap making with my boyfriend. His skin is super sensitive, so glycerin is one of the best to use. I'd really like to get good enough to make pretty, fun-looking soaps.

My mother (INFP) is the queen of arts and crafts, so she's going to teach me how to sew soon. I feel like it's a very practical skill that I've missed out on, since I don't really like shopping for clothes so it would be nice to be able to make exactly what I want.


----------



## luemb (Dec 21, 2010)

My INTJ friend knits.... hes really good. 

I personally prefer to sew, and I have made some of my own clothes. Sometimes I do other crafts like painting or making things, but I haven't had time for very many crafts recently.


----------



## Introvertigo (Dec 27, 2010)

lylyness said:


> Crafts like this generally are not of interest to N types, it seems, but does anyone else have any similar hobbies? Why do you like them, even if they aren't really intellectually stimulating?


I've started visiting other forums to get to know the different types. And I'm interested in that comment. Do even leisure activities have to have some intellectual challenge to be enjoyable? For example, when bowling, are you constantly thinking about the angle and trajectory of the ball in relation to the pins, or can you just enjoy throwing a really heavy ball that makes a loud crash and imagine the pins are the idiots that you have to deal with daily?

I love giving massages and being massaged. Is that an activity so focused on the senses that an NT couldn't enjoy it? I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 2, 2010)

Introvertigo said:


> For example, when bowling, *are you constantly thinking about the angle and trajectory of the ball in relation to the pins*, or can you just enjoy throwing a really heavy ball that makes a loud crash and imagine the pins are the idiots that you have to deal with daily?


Yep, the bold part. Same with playing pool. I enjoy strategizing with those kinds of games.



Introvertigo said:


> I love giving massages and being massaged. Is that an activity so focused on the senses that an NT couldn't enjoy it? I find that hard to believe.


I used to be a Massage Therapy major. It was my passion until a tragic accident pulled me away from it. I found it to be a healthy balance of both Sensor and Intuition functions. Knowing each muscle, how it works, how it affects the neighboring muscles, and how I am helping the person was exhilarating to me, and for these reasons I was going to focus on medical massage. 
I also very much enjoyed the spiritual side of the field. How feelings, moods, and general well being tied in for both the therapist, and for the client. There is something very profound about being a direct line to healing, both physically and spiritually.


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

Introvertigo said:


> I've started visiting other forums to get to know the different types. And I'm interested in that comment. Do even leisure activities have to have some intellectual challenge to be enjoyable? *For example, when bowling, are you constantly thinking about the angle and trajectory of the ball in relation to the pins*, or can you just enjoy throwing a really heavy ball that makes a loud crash and imagine the pins are the idiots that you have to deal with daily?
> 
> I love giving massages and being massaged. Is that an activity so focused on the senses that afn NT couldn't enjoy it? I find that hard to believe.


Mmm yup, thats exactly what I'm thinking when I bowl. Same with playing pool. I enjoy both, and its all strategizing for me. How hard do I have to throw/hit, what angle, what spin. For pool, where is the ball going to end up after I hit this ball and is that a good place for it to be for my next move, what can I tweak to make it land in a better location. 

I guess for me, that IS leisure.

If I'm doing something more mundane like crocheting, its just giving me something to do with my hands. Its something I can autopilot in while I think about deeper topics. Hiking is another hobby of mine...Being out in the wilderness brings me peace and I can day dream as I trek along. Its also a nice physical challenge and I've developed some good toning from it, which is awesome because I'd never go to a gym.


----------



## Quinault NDN (Jan 22, 2011)

I can channel my Inner Martha Stewart. I like doing crafty things. I make jewelry, especially beadwork. It teaches me patience.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

I wear clothes. Does that count?


----------



## TurquoiseSunset (Aug 12, 2010)

lylyness said:


> Of course, I don't have the patience to get through any big projects and I'm inclined to throw something out and start over if I make a mistake, so it's not a perfect match... but I am nonetheless enjoying the little projects I've taken up so far, and am very pleased with myself when I do finish something.


^^This is me. I like crafts, but need to only engage in small projects. Never the less, I have thrown caution to the wind and have ordered this recently. It's a huge project; if I am dedicated it will take me at least two years to complete it...I probably won't be that dedicated though. However, I was okay with ordering it, because I know I will want to finish it as long as it's something I really like.

I tried knitting, and I'm good at it, but I just didn't get the feel for it. 

Why do I like cross stitching? Well, it's relaxing:
- There's no skill involved, so I don't have to drive myself insane with trying to learn the proper techinique.
- Working with my hands forces me to concentrate on what I'm doing and gives me break from my thoughts.
- It's not messy, and doesn't take up space. I can quickly put away everything in a large Ziplock bag.

...speaking of which...I LOVE Ziplock bags.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I've always enjoyed drawing, crafts, sewing, and other such 'sensor' hobbies. I never managed to get into knitting and crocheting and such things, though; they're kind of fun, but too much of them is just repetitive motion.


----------



## raymond (Mar 11, 2011)

Woodworking or doing clay sculpting I think would interest me. I don't know if they'd keep my interest long term as a hobby, I have a tendency to start a new hobby, do it once or twice, then move on. But I'd like to try both of them at some point. I'm not sure you consider playing instruments a sensor hobby but the guitar is the only thing I've really stuck with long term and gotten good at. I used to draw a lot and was decent at that but stopped after I picked up playing music. 

And when playing pool or bowling I'm usually figuring out how hard and at what angles to make shots/throw the ball also.


----------



## clawsthatcatch (Feb 1, 2011)

Any other NTs not really have any hobbies? I'm pretty boring. If I had a hobby, it would be arguing with people or watching Star Trek.


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

Is anyone familiar with die-cutting machines, specifically which ones you can make custom images with? My mom found a Cricut Expressions machine recently for under half the price and offered to buy it for me for my birthday, but if there's one out there you can do custom images with I'd like to look into that before I make a final decision.

For some reason I just can't seem to get very far in my research so I thought I'd ask since this thread was here. :happy:

Edited to add: Well, I found out why it's going for so cheap. They've sued the company that makes the Sure Cuts a Lot software so you can use any True Type font instead of having to purchase cartridges for the machine. So no customization I guess.


----------



## Introvertigo (Dec 27, 2010)

I try to avoid craft projects that require expensive tools because then I'll kick myself all the more for not finishing them!


----------



## shoshanna (Apr 23, 2013)

I like embroidery and knitting but only while watching tv, I couldn't just sit there and do it, I also like to draw which I have to give my full attention to, I'll have on the radio, whether it's music, an audiobook, or Radio 4. I quite like dressmaking and sewing, but I'm not the most patient person, when it comes to this.


----------



## KittyKnits (Apr 21, 2014)

I love craft of every sort! I really enjoy the process-planning, designing, creating, fixing problems as they occur...I don't finish as many projects as I start but I love the engineering behind shoulders and collars and doilies...


----------

